# Need some help with Liberty 404 pump



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Hi I have a Liberty 404 pump that I'd like to install for my laundry. Previous owner had a regular pump under the laundry sink that is rigged with a float and switch. Pump kicks on when the water level rises in the laundry sink. 
Previous owner ran 1 inch drain line into the septic line. There's no room to cut that fitting out to put in a 1.5 inch drain line. 
My question is.....can I run 1.5 drain to the 1 inch where it ties into septic drain line?


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Lph008 said:


> Hi I have a Liberty 404 pump that I'd like to install for my laundry. Previous owner had a regular pump under the laundry sink that is rigged with a float and switch. Pump kicks on when the water level rises in the laundry sink.
> Previous owner ran 1 inch drain line into the septic line. There's no room to cut that fitting out to put in a 1.5 inch drain line.
> My question is.....can I run 1.5 drain to the 1 inch where it ties into septic drain line?
> View attachment 132625
> ...


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here’s your problem, the dryer’s not plugged in!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You can do whatever you want, all you need is a little imagination!






"


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 132629
> 
> Here’s your problem, the dryer’s not plugged in!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This valve is crooked, very sloppy workmanship, someone should get written up, or fired.


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 132629
> 
> Here’s your problem, the dryer’s not plugged in!!!


I can't find anything when I search Liberty pump, wasn't sure if there will be an issue with the pressure and if the pump will function correctly if the pressure changes?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

So the float controls the pump? Like when the water level get high the pump comes on and then when the level gets low it turns off?


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> So the float controls the pump? Like when the water level get high the pump comes on and then when the level gets low it turns off?


Yes that is how its currently set up but the float/switch don't always work so you have to manually lift the float to finish draining.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Lph008 said:


> Yes that is how its currently set up but the float/switch don't always work so you have to manually lift the float to finish draining.


Weird, can you post some pics of it?


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Weird, can you post some pics of it?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Lph008 said:


> View attachment 132631
> View attachment 132632
> View attachment 132633


What in the Sam Hill Tarnation is that?!

Do you happen to possess and electrical or plumbing license? What does the NEC and IPC say about that install?


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Lph008 said:


> View attachment 132631
> View attachment 132632
> View attachment 132633





hewhodigsholes said:


> What in the Sam Hill Tarnation is that?!
> 
> Do you happen to possess and electrical or plumbing license? What does the NEC and IPC say about that install?


Lol. I didn't install this. I just use it. It does work, just not perfect. Back to my question, can a liberty 404 tie into a 1 inch line at all?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The piping really sucks, the pipe size would be sufficient if it were ABS not PVC! Just replace it with ABS with the same size.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango-
can they just replace it with PVC, then “Paint it Black” and call it ABS?
ABS for the win!


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Tango said:


> The piping really sucks, the pipe size would be sufficient if it were ABS not PVC! Just replace it with ABS with the same size.


Im not familiar with any real differences between the two. Could you explain? I ask because ABS is what they used underground for my sump pump discharge. Multiple cracks in a 180' run. That will all be redone this summer hopefully.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Lph008 said:


> Im not familiar with any real differences between the two. Could you explain? I ask because ABS is what they used underground for my sump pump discharge. Multiple cracks in a 180' run. That will all be redone this summer hopefully.


wait you want us to explain the dif between ABS abs PVC?
Aren’t you a plumber? 
Are you a tool?
Didn’t you read the forum rules?
This site is for Professional plumbers only!
If you can’t follow those simple rules of the forum you’re def not going to be able to pipe in a 404


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Lph008 said:


> Im not familiar with any real differences between the two. Could you explain? I ask because ABS is what they used underground for my sump pump discharge. Multiple cracks in a 180' run. That will all be redone this summer hopefully.


The coefficient of friction is 80% less so that means you can use smaller pipe with ABS.


----------



## Lph008 (9 mo ago)

Was not aware this was a Master Plumber only forum. My apologies! Take care


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lph008 said:


> View attachment 132631
> View attachment 132632
> View attachment 132633





Are you kidding me?!?!?!?!?!? That's the jack leggedest plumbing i ever did see. That should go on our wall of shame.


----------



## discorooter (4 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> You can do whatever you want, all you need is a little imagination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A1 inch will work,but it will restrict the flow rate.


----------

